# Get fit for Summer 2011!!



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

So is anyone else trying to lose some weight for this summer? I've struggled with weight my whole life, but this time I'm trying to get in shape to fit into a certain dress this September for my wedding-party-thing, and to be in shape this fall when I try to get pregnant, so there are less complications during the pregnancy. And of course, to look hot for this summer!!!

  	So far I've lost 23 pounds. ^__^

  	How's everyone else doing?


  	I have some pictures chronicling my weight loss, but they're too embarrassing to share now, so hopefully when I lose more weight, I'll be confident enough in my new self to be able to post them here to show you guys.


  	(I'm not sure if this goes here or not..... so mods feel free to move it if it doesn't!!)


----------

